# Myrtle Beach August 5th or 12th



## Feemania618 (Jul 28, 2017)

Looking to get away either week.  Prefer oceanfront but will consider anything.  Thanks.


----------



## ljc50 (Jul 30, 2017)

I could get you wyndham Towers on the Grove Studio Boulevard for 8/12 week if you would be interested.

lisa


----------



## Feemania618 (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks Lisa. A studio is just too small for my family of 4.


----------



## ljc50 (Jul 30, 2017)

I understand.  I will let you know if something else comes up.


----------



## Feemania618 (Jul 30, 2017)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Cedartree105 (Jul 30, 2017)

sent pm


----------



## Feemania618 (Aug 3, 2017)

Found a room.  Thanks.


----------



## Cedartree105 (Aug 3, 2017)

Ok


----------

